# fibre CPUs



## ilyaz (Mar 18, 2011)

My first auction went pretty well:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=9425

but the second one might be a different story:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280643869920&ss

Two days left and there is only one bid. I am curious how much do you think these processor are worth.

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2011)

Those xeon's,P4's and celeron's are gonna keep the price pretty low.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 18, 2011)

If you take shipping charge in account - what I will do as buyer then those 11$ are pretty much what they are worth. Well couple $ more but that is it. However sometimes we see some crazy bids. :mrgreen:


----------

